# Driving Licence Number



## falcon123 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really sure what board to put this in but as it relates to driving put it here. I thought some of you might be interested in how your driving licence number is made up:-

1-5, the first five characters of your surname; 6, the decade you were born in (i.e. for 1957 it would be 5); 7-8, the month of birth, note the 7th character has 5 added to it if you are a woman (51-62 replacing 01 - 12); 9-10, the date of of birth (01 -31); 11, year of birth - decade of birth (e.g. 1957 would be 57 - 50 = 7; 12-13, your first two initials; 14-16, computer check digits or letters. If you have a short surname or no middle name a "9" is used for padding.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 17, 2010)

mines not lol 
i was born in 89 n if thats correct mine should read 89 not 85


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 17, 2010)

i must be slow tonight as i read about the driver s licence number i couldnt figure it out so i asked my other half to figure it out its well seeing that i dont drive nor hold a licence he walk out of the room saying thank .... i dont drive           well i didnt know !


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 23, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> mines not lol
> i was born in 89 n if thats correct mine should read 89 not 85




Just a check date of birth goes ymmddy (digits 6 thru 11) rather than yymmdd LOL


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just checked my licence and now it all makes sense, although I did know the bit about the surname, initial and day and month of birth.


----------

